# How-to Remove Fingernail Scratches Behind Door Handles



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How-to Remove Fingernail Scratches Behind Door Handles*

Recently detailed a 2012 Mercedes-Benz GLK 350 and behind all 4 door handles there were fingernail scratches. Here's how I removed them quick, fast and simple.

*Here's fingernail scratches behind the door handle - actually look worse in person.*










*Here's a close-up.*










*Here's a simple microfiber applicator pad with some Pinnacle Advanced Compound.*

This is an engineered abrasive technology - the product feels like Jergens Hand Lotion between your fingers. It's NOT gritty like some people think a compound feels.










*I also dab some compound onto the paint. With one hand I hold the door handle out and then start rubbing the applicator pad into this inset area. Can't show this and hold the camera at the same time.*










*Using some Elbow Grease, I press the applicator pad into the inset and rub back and forth with a lot of pressure. I also repeat this approaching the area from under the door handle.*










*And after compounding, some panel wipe and a ceramic paint coating - looks like new again.*










*KISS = Keep it Simple Simon
*
Things like this, or more specifically, areas of paint like this - you can make it as complicated as you like or as simple as you like. It's your time your expectations for finish results. But keep in mind, chances are real good these types of scratches are simply going to build-up again assuming the same owner continues to own the car and open the door. So investing a lot of time to make this area of paint is great but the results are not going to last. So to me, what's better is to use a simple approach, make them visually go away and then seal the paint with whatever you're using on the rest of the car.

Down the road - simply repeat. Only if you use a simple process - repeating the process will be simple. If you use a long drawn out complicated process, repeating the process will be a long drawn-out complicated process.

_Make sense?_

Don't make it a practice to take things that should be and can be very simple and turn them into Rocket Science.

_*Just do it.*_


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I remember VW Audi used to have removable door handles years ago, 70s/80s. There was a screw inside the door shut. You removed the screw and the complete handle came out. Absolutely brilliant, and so simple. You could machine the whole door.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Gtechniq P1 is also very good for this part of the paintwork.


----------

